# My dog is limping



## sasay (Jun 15, 2021)

Since last week I noticed that my dog whenever he gets up and walks, his back leg was limping and it continued till now. I was able to brought him to our vet in today and they said that he needed to undergo a surgery immediately. I was so scared for him. We've never experienced it even in our dogs before so I really have no idea what to do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have one on rest right now for a small tear.
He was on anti inflammatory meds when he first did it. A lot of major (non emergency) surgeries are booked out due to COVID. He will go back Aug 3rd to be reevaluated, if needed he would stay overnight, and have surgery the next day.

TPLO requires a long period of crate rest and only leashed out to potty walks. It’s something you really have to stick to, or your dog could have a failure of the plate, or screws.
You have to keep in mind, the angle the knee has been changed by cutting the bone. Then using a plate and screws to put it back together at the new angle. It’s all about following the after care to a T, while the bones mend.
Your vet will give you printouts on passive stretches you can do, to help keep his range of motion.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

sasay said:


> Since last week I noticed that my dog whenever he gets up and walks, his back leg was limping and it continued till now. I was able to brought him to our vet in today and they said that he needed to undergo a surgery immediately. I was so scared for him. We've never experienced it even in our dogs before so I really have no idea what to do.


It looks like you link just goes to a marketing page, and not a actual vet. I edited it.
Im going to add a link below that helps explain the damage to the knee. CrCL Rupture | Texas A&M Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This picture shows where the bone is cut, and repositioned using a plate and screws.


----------

